# 4 schuss maus



## notlegal (27. März 2008)

hi.

ähm nur ma so ne frage. z.b. bei der SPEED-LINK Styx SL-6395-SRD Gaming Mouse gibt es eine enstellung, dass ich 4 mal schieße mit einem klick.
nun meine frage: funktioniert das so, dass ich dann in call of duty 4 mit der g3, m14 oder deagle mit einem klick 4 schüsse mache? (oder auch die m1 bei cod2) Ein kollege von mir sagt, dass das nur bei automatischen waffen wie die ak-47 funktionieren würde. dies wär zwar auch von vorteil, aber längst nicht so vorteilhaft wie bei den halbautomatischen waffen.

thx


----------



## Atropa (27. März 2008)

Bei Onlineshootern mit Makros zu arbeiten ist einfach nur arm und verdirbt den ehrlichen Spielern den Spass. Mehr habe ich zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Dumbi (27. März 2008)

Atropa am 27.03.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Onlineshootern mit Makros zu arbeiten ist einfach nur arm und verdirbt den ehrlichen Spielern den Spass. Mehr habe ich zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen.


An selbigem schießt du grad irgendwie vorbei, hab ich das Gefühl...


----------



## Atropa (27. März 2008)

Dumbi am 27.03.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 27.03.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist es dann ? ....ok, vielleicht ist es keine reinrassige Makro, aber in einem gewissen Rahmen wird der Wettbewerb durch solche Dinge verzerrt. Oder warum werden User mit solchen "Zusatz"-Funktionen gerne mal von Servern gekickt ?


----------



## Dumbi (27. März 2008)

Atropa am 27.03.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 27.03.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich erkundigt er sich nur, also ist so eine Antwort wie die weiter oben nicht wirklich angebracht, meiner Meinung nach. Und wenn die Maus tatsächlich diese Funktion bietet, dann wird sie sich wahrscheinlich darauf beschränken, vier Schüsse hintereinander abzufeuern (in der vom Spiel vorgegebenen Schussfrequenz), und nicht gleichzeitig. Sollte das so sein, dann ist das IMO eine reine Komfort-Funktion und kein geschummelter Vorteil.


----------



## Atropa (27. März 2008)

Dumbi am 27.03.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich erkundigt er sich nur, also ist so eine Antwort wie die weiter oben nicht wirklich angebracht, meiner Meinung nach.


Aha, das ist also nur erkundigen ?



> nun meine frage: funktioniert das so, dass ich dann in call of duty 4 mit der g3, m14 oder deagle mit einem klick 4 schüsse mache?


Dann dürften wir hier ja kein Thread zu Online-Cheats mehr löschen/schliessen, schliesslich erkundigen sich die Leute ja nur.... 



> Sollte das so sein, dann ist das IMO eine reine Komfort-Funktion und kein geschummelter Vorteil.


Wissen oder glauben ?


----------



## Dumbi (27. März 2008)

Atropa am 27.03.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


*seufz*
Blafasel, so wie immer halt. Mit dir konnte man nie vernünftig reden, leider hat sich daran nichts geändert seit ich das letzte Mal aktiv am Forengeschehen aktiv beteiligt war. Naja, glaub was du denkst, ich will dich in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt nicht belästigen.


----------



## Atropa (27. März 2008)

Dumbi am 27.03.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 27.03.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was willst du eigentlich, ich schreibe hier meine Meinung wie du es auch machst ? 
In meinen Augen ist sowas einfach Cheaten (und nicht nur in meinen), sowas ist einfach kacke und verdirbt den Leuten den Spass die "ehrlich" pro Schuss einmal klicken müssen. 
Wie schon geschrieben, ich kenne viele Server auf denen so etwas nun mal verboten ist bzw. die Leute mit solchen "Komfort-Funktionen" sofort gekickt werden. 

Zu deiner Beruhigung, ich wollte das hier einfach kund tun, dass ich sowas mist finde. Ich habe dem Threaderöffner in keinster Weise verwehrt, dass er eine Antwort auf seine Frage bekommt. Warum du deshalb jetzt so ein Terz um mein Post machst, ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## alexgo (27. März 2008)

*einmisch*



			
				Dumbi am 27.03.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *seufz*
> Blafasel, so wie immer halt. Mit dir konnte man nie vernünftig reden, leider hat sich daran nichts geändert seit ich das letzte Mal aktiv am Forengeschehen aktiv beteiligt war.



rofl, sich wegen so etwas dermaßen pussyhaft anzustellen...  



> Naja, glaub was du denkst, ich will dich in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt nicht belästigen.



Diese Phrase setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf

@Threadersteller: Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass das nur bei Waffen mit Automatik funktioniert. Ich weiß grad nicht, wie es bei CoD4 ist, aber normalerweise haben Waffen wie die Desert Eagle ja eine limitierte Schussrate, da ändert ja die Schnelligkeit des Klickens nichts dran... Ich denke jetzt zum Beispiel an die Halbautomatischen Scharfschützengewehre von Counterstrike. Da kann man ja auch so schnell klicken wie man möchte, es geht immer nur plöp-plöp-plöp... (du weißt hoffentlich, was ich meine^^).

Cya


----------



## Metaltyp (27. März 2008)

notlegal am 27.03.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> ähm nur ma so ne frage. z.b. bei der SPEED-LINK Styx SL-6395-SRD Gaming Mouse gibt es eine enstellung, dass ich 4 mal schieße mit einem klick.
> nun meine frage: funktioniert das so, dass ich dann in call of duty 4 mit der g3, m14 oder deagle mit einem klick 4 schüsse mache? (oder auch die m1 bei cod2) Ein kollege von mir sagt, dass das nur bei automatischen waffen wie die ak-47 funktionieren würde. dies wär zwar auch von vorteil, aber längst nicht so vorteilhaft wie bei den halbautomatischen waffen.
> ...



Hi, ich hab die Maus hier  A4 Tech X-750BF , die hat einen Triple-Fire-Button, der wahrscheinlich nach dem selben Prinzip funktioniert. Das klappt bei mir auch in allen Spielen die ich bisher gespielt habe, drei Schüße werden aber es nicht immer abgefeuert, eher mal mehr und vor allem mal weniger. Vor allem werden die Schüße aber schneller abgegeben, ich hab das besonders bei Medal of Honor Airborne gemerkt (halbautomatische Waffen wie m1 Garand und m1911). Sinnvoll ist die Funktion aber auch bei automatischen Waffen, bei denen man die Feuermodus nicht ändern kann.

Einen nennenswerten Vorteil kann man sich meiner Meinung nach dadurch nicht verschaffen. Meistens vergesse ich beim spielen, dass ich diese Taste überhaupt habe  .

Battlefield kommt mit der Funktion bisher am besten klar - daher klare Empfehlung in Kombination miteinander. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass man sich durch die Taste einen wesentlichen Vorteil verschafft.

Zusatzsoftware braucht man dazu nicht.

Gruß Metaltyp


----------



## notlegal (27. März 2008)

@Atropa

ich frag weil in der aktuellen pc-games werbung von der maus ist. ich selber hab ne 7 euro maus^^ und cheaten tu ich auch nicht. ansonsten würde ich sofort bei der esl gesperrt werden, was ich sicher nicht will. ich habe aber auch schon gegen leute gespielt, die entweder flinke finger hatten oder sich eben anderst bedient haben, in form von skript, mausradschießen oder eben des mit der 4-schuss-maus, darum interresiert mich halt ob das geht.


----------



## Ernie123 (27. März 2008)

Also ich bin auch absoluter Makrogegner. Hab zwar ne G15, aber eigentlich nur weil die Tasten leuchten und wegen dem Display. Die G-Tasten nutze ich nur, wenn ich mir wichtige Tasten in manchen Games nicht merken kann. Die kommen dann darauf.

Aber Mausradschießen hört sich auf Dauer ziemlich anstrengend an.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. März 2008)

Ich denke mal, es ist nicht so,d as du einmal klickst und dann z.B: ne Deagle (halbauto halt) 4x hintereinander schiesst. Wäre ja dämlich, wenn du dann z.B. ein Snipergewehr hättest 
Außerdem: was machst du, wenn wer direkt vor dir auftaucht und Dauerfeuer angebracht wäre? 5x klicken? was, wenn er dann nach 2 Schuss tot ist? Absolute Munitionsverschwendung.
Insgesamt halte ich das ganze für unnötig und "Mädchenhaft". Jeder, der ein Spiel länger als 2 STunden gespielt hat, sollte es doch wohl auch selber hinbekommen, Feuerstöße abzugeben, oder nicht?

Sternies/ExSternies: Wie wäre es, wenn ihr das per OM klärt und euch nicht aufführt wie Leute vom gemeinen Pöbel?


----------



## bullveyr (28. März 2008)

denke auch, dass es vom Game bzw. der Waffe abhängt wie gut es funktioniert, k.A. wie genau man es bei der Styx selbst einstellen kann (delays)

PS:

me = Makro-Gegner

auch wenn ich mir sowas bei meiner Ikari basteln könnte, die Makros der Tarantula nutz ich auch nicht

wer den Skill nicht hat und nur Dauerfeuer kann hat einfach Pech 

Edit:

hab mir mal das Handbuch angesehen

Mit einer Taste hinter dem Mausrad wechselt man zw. 1-,2-,3- u. 4-fach Feuer, wird durch die Farbe des Mausrads angezeigt, ausgelöst wird es ganz normal mit der linken Maustaste.
Durch die fehlende Einstellungsmöglichkeit dürfte es im Gefecht wenig praktikabel sein.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2008)

Sowas gab es bereits 'früher', es kenne z.B. eine Maus die mit einem Klick einen Doppelklick 'simuliert', sprich in Spielen halt zweimal feuert.

Jeder soll so spielen, wie er es möchte ... in Onlinespielen sollte allerdings "Fairplay" vorherrschen, gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## der-jo (28. März 2008)

ÄHHM, ich will mal anmerken das es auf das Spiel ankommt. Bei CS würde ich sagen bringt es kaum einen vorteil, evtl mit pistolen (terri pistole) im nahkampf...

aber bei DOD:s wäre man mit dieser maus der killer.
dort gibt es die m1 carbine, eine halbautomatische waffe, die sehr genau auch auf größere entfernungen schießt. 15 schuss im magazin.
könnte man dort mit 3-4 Klicks das magazin leeren hätten andere das nachsehen.

habe mich auch schon oft gefragt warum manche spieler mit dieser waffe eine höhere Feuergeschwindigkeit haben als z.b. jede vollautomatische waffe des spiels (ausgenommen Mgays).

in DOD:s ist es auf jeden fall unfair, denn die waffe schießt so schnell wie man klickt, ohne recoil time oder sonstiges.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2008)

der-jo am 28.03.2008 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> in DOD:s ist es auf jeden fall unfair, denn die waffe schießt so schnell wie man klickt, ohne recoil time oder sonstiges.


:-o ... bitte was? Also aktiv hab ich damals nur Counter-Strike 1.6 ( und drunter ) gespielt, dort hat fast jede Waffe verzogen wenn man mehr als zweimal geklickt hat ohne Pause dazwischen.

IMO gehört hier ein wenig Nachbearbeitung seitens des Spieleherstellers, denn Macros, dass mit einem Tastendruck X. gefeuert wird, gab es schon damals ( +fire, +stop, +fire [...] ).


----------



## der-jo (28. März 2008)

Rabowke am 28.03.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 28.03.2008 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei DOD:s ist es eigentlich genauso, nur eben das besagte waffe nur minimal verzieht, da sie ja nur semi-automatik hat. würde man es per tastentdruck hinkriegen 4 schuss direkt hintereinander abzugeben würden auch mindestens 3 treffen bevor das ding zuviel verzieht.

die waffe wird eben erst wirklich gut, bzw imbalanced wenn man zu einem guten aiming auch die entsprechende kadenz hat. etwa 3-4 schuss auf den Körper reichen dann aus, oder eben einer in den Kopf.

Bei CS würde es wie gesagt nur im nahkampf vorteile bringen, da dort das verziehen der waffe ja zweitrangig ist.

Die m1 carbine kann man sich in etwa vom gefühl her vorstellen wie die Terrorpistole von cs nur eben mit der genauigkeit eines Gewehrs.also auf weniger als 50 meter ingame ist das ding absolut präzise, egal wie schnell man feuert.

edit: die einfachen setpoint-scripte, also einfach z.b. die daumentaste als "doppelklick" zu belegen wird von Halflife ignoriert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2008)

notlegal am 27.03.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> ähm nur ma so ne frage. z.b. bei der SPEED-LINK Styx SL-6395-SRD Gaming Mouse gibt es eine enstellung, dass ich 4 mal schieße mit einem klick.
> nun meine frage: funktioniert das so, dass ich dann in call of duty 4 mit der g3, m14 oder deagle mit einem klick 4 schüsse mache? (oder auch die m1 bei cod2) Ein kollege von mir sagt, dass das nur bei automatischen waffen wie die ak-47 funktionieren würde. dies wär zwar auch von vorteil, aber längst nicht so vorteilhaft wie bei den halbautomatischen waffen.
> ...




sofern es nicht spezielle mods für die spiele gibt, bleibt der maus wohl gar nichts anderes übrig:
das einzige, was sie an das spiel ausgeben kann, sind mehrere klicks (4) durch einen tastendruck.
sollte das spiel aber gerade gar keinen klick umsetzen können (z.b. weil der granatwerfer nicht jetzt sondern erst wieder in 30 sekunden einsatzbereit ist), dann gehen die weiteren klicks also in leere.
die maus nimmt einem anfänger nur das auf-die-taste-hämmern ab, schneller als das spiel erlaubt geht wohl schlecht.


----------

